#   >  1 8.3
,          ,       ?

----------


## VLDMR

.  ,     ,   ,  "".
  -   ,     , ""   ,   ? ..  ? 
?

 ,         ?

----------

> .  ,     ,   ,  "".
>   -   ,     , ""   ,   ? ..  ? 
> ?
> 
>  ,         ?


 ,       ,   ,   ,    " ,     ",     ,    .

----------

, ,   -            ?

----------

